# Speical color for E46 M3



## iSpY (Dec 12, 2002)

Hi, Jon

I just saw some picture from BMW Individual and would like to know is it possible to special order the E46 M3 in Estoril Blue (exterior), or the Lagunal Sea Blue Leather (interior) here in US? Thanks of the info!

iSpY


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

iSpY said:


> *Hi, Jon
> 
> I just saw some picture from BMW Individual and would like to know is it possible to special order the E46 M3 in Estoril Blue (exterior), or the Lagunal Sea Blue Leather (interior) here in US? Thanks of the info!
> 
> iSpY *


Do a search here and you'll probably find some old threads about this. When it comes down to it.... expect to pay the price for your "special" color.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Unfortunately, only the special order paint is "do-able"...


----------



## iSpY (Dec 12, 2002)

Thanks Jon and doeboy, 

Just do a serach and found out that the speical order will cost $2000. I also came across to a post saying that someone is able to order the 325 with a speical combination of standard color, which is not allowed from the bmwusa.com. Will it be possible to do the same for M3? For example, ordering a LSB M3 with Imola Red or Cin. interior? 

Anyway, Happy New Year, guys! I will be in Pasadena tonite!!  

iSpY


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

iSpY said:


> *Thanks Jon and doeboy,
> 
> Just do a serach and found out that the speical order will cost $2000. I also came across to a post saying that someone is able to order the 325 with a speical combination of standard color, which is not allowed from the bmwusa.com. Will it be possible to do the same for M3? For example, ordering a LSB M3 with Imola Red or Cin. interior?
> 
> ...


Yes, special paint cost is $2000 (you avoid the metallic paint charge though).

You can indeed order any standard exterior color with any standard interior color at no extra charge.

Here's a Topaz/cinnamon


----------



## iSpY (Dec 12, 2002)

THAT'S AWESOME combination! Very PIC!!! 

It's good to know that I can still play around the standard exterior/interior to build my M3 without the extra charges. This site is so supportive! 

I wish all fo you have a Wonderful New Year with your bimmer!!

iSpY


----------



## lonestar (Nov 20, 2002)

*Paint Color*

Jon

Does this mean I could order a Black Sapphire M3 and pay extra $2000 or can you only get colors designated as available for each specific model?


----------



## CzTom (May 25, 2002)

FYI, black saphire on an M3 has been ordered, but I don't remember from what dealer.
I have also seen pics of a dakar yellow M3 with the Kiwi leather interior - awesome combo, the guy paid 2k for the color and 2k for the seats. Car is in San Diego...


----------

